# Sunshine peacock?



## djcappozzo (Jul 15, 2005)

A long time ago I was told this was an Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Chipoka) and blindly believed it was. Now, I am not so sure because others I have seen are more bright yellow. Thanks for the help!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful fish, but definitely not a sunshine.

I would lean more toward one of the red shoulder variants of Aulonocara stuartgranti


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like a jacobfriebergi x stuartgranti cross. Very attractive fish though.

The white tips to the tail fin are not characteristics of stuartgranti types, but are of jacobfriebergi. It clearly has a stuartgranti type in it though.


----------



## djcappozzo (Jul 15, 2005)

Great thank you for the input! That is very interesting. I was wondering if it was just a hybrid.


----------



## jmich24 (Oct 12, 2009)

beauty


----------



## jmich24 (Oct 12, 2009)

good looker


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

djcappozzo said:


> Great thank you for the input! That is very interesting. I was wondering if it was just a hybrid.


 So many of the best looking Aulonocara lines are hybrid in origin it is rather hard to say hybrid bad pure good. Sorry no idea about your guy. stuartgranti seems to match the shape to me but :-? opcorn: colour seems not like any I know well.  :-?


----------



## pikayooperdave (Jul 10, 2009)

pretty fish, I suspect it is a cross with a cross with a Bi-Color (aulonocara maulana)


----------



## gudismonsta (Oct 12, 2009)

looks a lot like a A.Konigsi.. 
.. but AK has darker pec and anal fins.


----------

